# Corpse Eyeballs



## DeadRN

I wish I could find the link to the pictures I found of this...but somebody came up with some really cool corpse eyes by taking round measuring spoons and filling it up with hot glue. I have no idea how he popped it out of the spoon to get it into the corpse, but he had pictures up and it looked really, really cool. He got the perfect clouded over look...like a fish that's been cooked.


----------



## Bone Dancer

I would think and kind of oil would make a release agent for you. Maybe vasaline. Just have to experiment 
I did find this that you may be interested in.

http://www.born2haunt.com/Ledeyes01.html


----------



## Bascombe

I bought some large doll eyes from ebay and put them on my corpsed skull Sven Forkbeard. I accidentally oversprayed them with spraypaint and decided to clean them off with denatured alcohol. Turns out the denatured alcohol "ruined" the finish on the eyes and clouded them over really well.

I've added that to my arsenal.


----------



## SKAustin

I use 1" wood balls, paint 'em white, and add Prop Eyez printabe irises. The finishing coat is Modge Podge gloss, which leaves them looking wet, and for a clouded over look, I add a few drops of white acrylic paint to the last few coats of thinned down modge podge.


----------



## madmomma

These are some interesting solutions guys. I downloaded the Prop Irises last year but didn't use them. Now I know how to coat them. Thanks. I also like the clay and glue idea. Can't have enough eyeballs!


----------



## Warrant2000

Ping-pong balls work perfectly, also!


----------



## My CReePY Garage

I found these you can cut out and put on ping pong balls (that is what I did). I painted bloodlines and coated it in elmers to give it a glossy/ thick look. See my dolls in my album
http://www.ghoulfriday.com/webfm_send/26


----------



## DarkLore

Deodorant roller balls work well. You can buy them cheap via monsterguts.


----------



## Zombies R Us

I buy the cheap glow in the dark eyeballs from the dollar store that have red veins in them. They lend a creepy look to my latex masks on my props.


----------



## madmomma

i got a pair from the Anatomical Chart Co. for $1.50. See link.

http://www.anatomical.com/product.asp?pnCHE2B
I bought them for $1.50 a pair a month ago, now they are $3.75 a pair. They're pretty cool and you can remove the iris to insert an LED into them. I posted a thread with a picture somewhere in this forum...probably under General Halloween info.


----------



## SKAustin

Here is a look at one of the eyeblls I made with 1" wood balls and the Prop Eyes printable irises. The white across the pupil is a reflection of the light fixture above.


----------



## tot13

madmomma said:


> These are some interesting solutions guys. I downloaded the Prop Irises last year but didn't use them. Now I know how to coat them. Thanks. I also like the clay and glue idea. Can't have enough eyeballs!


I, too, use the Easy Eyes - ping pong ball method for my eyes. If you're like me and tend to do a bunch of them at one time, styrofoam egg cartons are great for storing them.


----------



## madmomma

Great storage solution Tot13. I use egg cartons for lots of other stuff, never thinking of the eyeballs. Thanks!


----------



## Haunted Hot Sauce

AWESOME! To make it even easier, I use pinches of red sweater lint stuck into the varnish for the tiny veins! NICE JOB!!


----------



## My CReePY Garage

I water down some red paint and then use a toothpick to draw the lines. Sometimes i let it kinda drip and then use the toothpick to branch off.


----------



## GrimleeFeindish

Quick question, I think I have asked this before, sorry. When I cut out the irises they are usually printed on regular paper. I have tried to glue them down but they dont look quite right. This year I did buy some varnish for the glossy look. Is that how you get them onto the eye ball? Just cut it out and glue it down a bit, then cover with varnish? The example on this post has no apparent seems either, it looks like the iris is seemless.

Sorry, this was a rambling question, thanks for any input.


----------



## SKAustin

GrimleeFeindish said:


> Quick question, I think I have asked this before, sorry. When I cut out the irises they are usually printed on regular paper. I have tried to glue them down but they dont look quite right. This year I did buy some varnish for the glossy look. Is that how you get them onto the eye ball? Just cut it out and glue it down a bit, then cover with varnish? The example on this post has no apparent seems either, it looks like the iris is seemless.
> 
> Sorry, this was a rambling question, thanks for any input.


First, let me start by saying that the example I had posted above is NOT the same as the Easy Eyes from haunters hangout. It is a slightly different method with an entirely different set of printable irises called Prop Eyez.

When cutting out the iris, you should leave a small amount of white around the edge. This helps keep the iris' shape and blends the color into the sclera (whites of the eye) more naturally.

With the iris cut out, make a few (4-5) slits inward to the pupil around the iris. Dont cut too far in, just cut to the edge of the pupil. This will help the printed iris mold over the rounded surface of the eye without rippling.

Using a glue stick, apply a liberal coat of glue to the back of the printed iris, and press the iris into place. Then roll the eyeball (iris facing down) on a table or other smoth hard surface. That will help smooth out the printed iris and any thicker spots of glue underneath.

Coat the eye with 2 coats of Modge Podge Gloss, and then another 2 coats of the Modge Podge Gloss thinned down a bit with water. Makes for a nice glassy finish.

Hope that helped.


----------



## My CReePY Garage

i put the eye part on with elmers by wiping glue around it with my finger, then did the red paint, then slobbed glue all over everything with my finger. Mine stayed down and looked good. I think the 'slobbing' is the key. Plus- I like to peel the glue off my fingers later.


----------



## tot13

LOL, I just lick the back of my irises which makes them stick to the eye long enough until I start painting them with epoxy. The moisture also helps them to lay flat on the eye. Don't recall if this is from the Easy Eyes instructions or if I picked it up somewhere else.

And thanks for the link SK, I didn't have that set of irises.


----------



## GrimleeFeindish

Awesome, thanks for the tips. I appreciate it.


----------



## Doc Doom

DeadRN said:


> I wish I could find the link to the pictures I found of this...but somebody came up with some really cool corpse eyes by taking round measuring spoons and filling it up with hot glue. I have no idea how he popped it out of the spoon to get it into the corpse, but he had pictures up and it looked really, really cool. He got the perfect clouded over look...like a fish that's been cooked.


Here's a pic of my hot melt glue/LED eyes molded from a measuring spoon. I first tried light weight oil as a release agent but it failed miserably. I then used cooking spray and it worked great. I simply glued the LEDs to the backside of the half-round eyes.


----------



## scabbie

*Great job!!!*

I'm new to the scene,and hope to one day do such a great job.-Scabbie:


----------



## susan from creepy hollow

My CReePY Garage said:


> I like to peel the glue off my fingers later.


me too!!!! :googly:


----------



## Indyandy

Doc, what size of spoon do you use?


----------



## Doc Doom

Indyandy said:


> Doc, what size of spoon do you use?


Any size spoon will work, what ever fits your need depending on what size eyes you want. Don't tell Mrs.Doc but I "borrowed" several of her good silver tea, coffee and dessert spoons since they varied in size from just slightly smaller than the doll eye cutoutts to about half again bigger. I also tried a 1/2 teaspoon round measuring spoon. I ended up using the hot melt eyes that were slightly larger than the cuttouts since they were easier to glue in the head.

Set the spoon handle on something so the spoon's bowl is level. Just make certain you use a release agent before pouring the glue into the spoon. I finally ended up using PAM cooking spray. Once hardened, I used another spoon to separate the "eye" from the spoon.


----------



## The Kibosh

Oh man, the doll at the top there looks awesome. That's totally something that I'm going to try tonight. I was hoping I'd find something useful for some eyes and this totally fit the bill, so thanks!


----------



## dynoflyer

That's a really good, simple idea. Simple is best! Thanks for posting.


----------



## pennywise

I made corpse eyes a while ago using a measuring spoon, hot glue, and printed eyes. Basically, you smear dish soap in the spoon, squirt in a little hot glue and (VERY carefully) press in a printed iris. You want a little hot glue over the iris, but not so much that you can't see it. Then you fill the spoon up the rest of the way with hot glue and then pop it out in a few minutes when cool.


----------

